# My MAC collection



## rcastel10 (Dec 23, 2005)

This is my Mac collection.  It's small compared to most of yours but I'm still proud of it.

This is my 15/4 palletes







Here's a closer look of the 15 pan palletes.











Here's my eyeshadows that are still in the pot.






It look like a lot cause they're open but it's not that many.  Here's a picture of them closed.






Here's my limited edition palettes.






This is my pigments. Most of them are samples as you can see.






My lipglasses and lipgelles.






I'm not a  big lipstick person so I don't have that many. Here they are.






My fluidlines, liners, and bases.  I need to get more paints.






Mineralize skinfinishes, blushes, and other cheek stuff.






Glimmershimmers.






TLC's











Brushes.











And thats it.  I'll try to take a picture of the whole thing together later.  I also for got to take a pic. of my temptations sets.  I have the paints, shadesticks, and pigments.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 23, 2005)

That's a great collection, bigger than mine! I only have one 15-pan filled. You've got some great LE stuff too.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 23, 2005)

that is such a great, well diversed collection of things! i love it! especially your eyeshadow collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  keep it up girlie


----------



## user3 (Dec 23, 2005)

Fab collection!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice collection!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Dec 24, 2005)

Great collection!


----------



## sbetsy (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice! You seem to buy intelligently, picking up LE stuff.


----------



## breathless (Dec 24, 2005)

wonderful!


----------



## amy (Dec 25, 2005)

I think it's a lovely collection...and by no means is it small! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll post mine if I get the chance, and you'll feel like your collection is HUGE!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 25, 2005)

lovely collection


----------



## vircore (Dec 27, 2005)

UOOOOOOOHH!!!! big collection!! i like all your eye shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you have 6 full pigments!!!! O_O 

i'll buy me melon full pigmento


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------

